# Brain Games!



## littlelulu

So after replying to a thread where most people agreed that their Vs are needing a little extra exercise and mental stimulation in the cooler months, I thought I'd share a couple of books that have given me lots of brain games to play with Lulu: _101 Dog Tricks: Step-by-Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog_ and _10 Minute Dog Training Games: Quick & Creative Activities for the Busy Dog Owner_. They're both by Kyra Sundance who owns 2 weims that she trick trains and does demos with all over the world. She only uses positive methods and her dogs are pretty amazing! The books are fun to look at (lots of pics!), easy to follow and there is even a V used to demo some tricks in the second book . There's a little overlap between the two books and a couple activities in the second book are a little over the top (like teaching your dog to finger (paw?) paint lol) but overall has lots of great, fun, engaging ideas that are perfect for a dog that prefers interactive games rather than playing by themselves (i.e. most Vs ). Some nights, when Lu is still antsy after exercise I open one of the books at a random page and we learn that trick or do that game. 

Disclaimer: The only game in both books I don't agree with is in the 10 Minute Game book, where she suggests playing with a laser pointer and there is a V demoing it!!  Argh. She does include a footnote that says to avoid this game if your dog has any anxiety/OCD issues and that some can form an unhealthly obsession with the game. Also, the second book uses some equipment that just about no one has lying around there house, but you can still substitute things you have or just modify the game a little. That and that one little game out of like 200 games and tricks aside, Lulu gives these books 2 paws up! And I give them like 10 thumbs up for saving my sanity some days ;D. Oh and I got both books off Amazon.


----------



## Denaligirl

Thank you for posting this! I will have to check these out on Amazon. It is definitely good timing for the approaching winter weather.


----------



## littlelulu

No prob! I really love these books. They're a pretty good deal too! Only like ~$12 each on Amazon. Yeah, we totally do more of this stuff in the winter. And when it's raining. Lu hates the rain and would much rather do tricks and games inside on those days . I find ~20 min of tricks/games/agility equals a 5-8 km on-leash run in her level of "tiredness" afterwards.


----------



## luv2laugh

Extremely helpful post! I actually checked the 101 ticks book out of my local library when he was a little pup, but forgot about it. I'll probably purchase it, just to have it around the house when needed.

How many of the tricks has lulu learned at this point?


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Thanks. Added to my amazon wish list. Aka Xmas wish list. Ha ha. 🎄🎅


----------



## littlelulu

L2L - She knows quite a few at this point, although I've avoided some of the trickier ones that take a lot of steps to teach! Maybe that should be our winter project . I really want to teach her to wrap herself in a blanket. I think many Vs would benefit from that skill!  

Maybe I'll put a little video together of her tricks learned to date


----------



## AcadianTornado

Just ordered the book! Thanks for the motivational tips littlelulu! The snow will be here soon so hopefully the shipping won't be long!!


----------



## luv2laugh

YES! I would love to see a video if you are up to making one.


----------



## SkyyMax

Littlelulu - thank you!
I need to get the books before the weather turns bad


----------



## littlelulu

I'm glad so many of you guys are going to get the books! They really are fanstastic for when the weather gets bad. Can't wait to hear about/see the tricks that everyone's Vs learn over the winter! I taped one of our trick sessions the other day and I'll get my husband to edit it. When watching some of it back I realized that I had my least flattering gigantic after work sweatpants on LOL. Lovely. Not that anyone will be focused on me though, given Lulu's level of attentive adorableness ;D


----------



## oliveJosh12

my 101 Dog Tricks: Step-by-Step Activities to Engage, Challenge, and Bond with Your Dog arrived yesterday!

Loads in there to teach! Olive and I will be exausted! 

thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## Kermit_days

I've just ordered it too. Bet you wish you were on commission now.


----------



## littlelulu

Yes, K_d, yes, I do. LOL. I could use the money this time of year. Maybe I should have photocopied my books and sold the copies to forum members ;D. Kidding.... sorta...


----------



## Kermit_days

Thanks for the tip-off. I've been picking tricks from the book. Today I taught Ruby (17 weeks) to fetch her toys and tidy them into a box. Great trick!


----------



## elmo.mama

Thank you! You just saved both my sanity and Elmo's! We usually play hide and seek for mental stimulation...but that's getting old and we're running out of places to hide! Smart cookies, these dogs...


----------

